# sup



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

sup all.
from Alaska.

dont know what else really.


heres a little poem to get to know me...



Its a long five miles up the white knuckle mountain drive
Icy turns don’t forgive a bit a place ripe for some shit to die

Past various training ranges home of the Alaska Stryker brigade
Under a fierily magenta sky that gradually sets all day

Once above the tree line you begin to see things in black and white
Misty and cold far away peaks so faint jus a hint remain in site

Then it’s a mad dash to get packed once doors open and boots hit the ground
the loud crunching snow, zippers, shivers and a lot of ‘come on” sounds

the walk starts out not that bad the first part begins on packed path
lookin like i got little wings strapped to the body of the Michelin man

straight up the summit stopping jus enough to keep our hearts from exploding
though it looks like it will take forever I know its less than an hour without slowing

as we get nearer to the top empty army barracks start to come into view
old bob wire fence and attack dog pens covered in deep snow like a dune

soon were passing dilapidated shacks in the mists of a military ghost city
loose sheet metal clashing against deserted buildings while sub zero winds hit me 

we adopted a building for our own its got a fire pit on the down low
jus a place too kick it long enough for our boogers to become unfroze

once its time to ride, its a ten minute glide thru virgin powder
carving that bitchs back up brutal as my board viciously rips down her




peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

cool, 

yea ive never boarded up in fairbanks. i know someone that likes goin up there to cleary though. thats the abandoned one right. im from the anchorage area.

chena, that place is the most bizzar experiences. i remember the first time i went in the rock pond it reminded me of an ice age Gomora. lol
nothin X rated but thru the thick fog and darkness you could jus see faint outlines of couples and hear them laughing, whispering. 
were you in fairbanks when they were doin the ice sculptures?
thats worth seeing.



alyeska should be even better next year. it just changed ownership so they shut down early to make upgrades. :thumbsdown: for me. 
get much powder when you were there.
did you get a chance at christmas chute.


you should check out hatcher pass for next time. palmer/wassila
if you catch it with a fresh foot its as incredible as alyeska.
its an undeveloped catch a lift up in the bed of a truck kinda place.
untamed. no rules, no directions and if you level out and stop no help. lol
you really gota pick your run carefully or its a 5 feet a minute swim out.
but it keeps it exciting.

also alpenglow is aight if you want steep.
its jus outside anchorage. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here. Feel free to post anything that crosses your mind.

Later


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for the stories.
its nice to see alaska thru new eyes.
sounds like ak man is quite generous and trusting.
that pretty cool loaning you his truck and puttin you up like that.

did you see any caribou on your way to fairbanks.
Alpenglow is the first exit out of anchorage. (arctic valley)
jus take it all the way to the top.
its actually the same place the poem discribes.
only we ride the mountain across from it cus its free.
its on fort richarsons land.

yea, stay in touch.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

im not sure what number it is. 
its the one that goes right up to the restaurant.
usually only open for night.
from what ive been told there not replacing it but i hear them talking about making the back more accessible so maybe they will do something with it up there. 

cool pics, gota love the moose.
i live where they come right in my yard.
even bring there babies thru in spring.
sometimes on hot days i hose them.
softly at first, lol.
but once they feel the way the cool water feels they dig it big time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

are they dangerous?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

they hurt more ppl than bears. 
they def do their share of injuring ppl.
occasionally killing. but thats mostly cus they are oblivious to ppl 90% of the time. like in that pic you could get close enough to swat him in the butt. but in spring after they drop their little ones its quite different. of coarse you have heard not to get in between a mother and its young but its not always jus that easy.
once i came out my front door where moma and her two babies were together off in the woods about 40 yards. far enough to get in my truck which was about 10 feet.
when i got to my truck and opened the door i stopped to take in some of the antics. the babies were playin and jumpin doin little bronco kicks having a good time and then one comes running out of the woods... straight at me and then around behind me. so i look at mom, she looks at me and before i can simply turn and get into my truck shes barreling down on me. it was jus like a cartoon with my legs spining in the dirt. lol 
other times of the year you can feed that same moose carrots by hand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

that has to be a scary situation 

Just out of curiosity do you always write in poem format? 

I actually find it pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

lol, i didnt even realize i did.
i am into poems and rap lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

cool story wolf. thanks.
did you see any wolves while up here?


----------

